# So what's the newest with the hacienda?



## Sirtravelot (Jul 20, 2011)

Has anything new come from this?

-Do people have to declare all their overseas assets? Their income? Is there an enforced penalty if you don't?

Or, like lots of things in Spain, does no one have an idea what's going on?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Sirtravelot said:


> Has anything new come from this?
> 
> -Do people have to declare all their overseas assets? Their income? Is there an enforced penalty if you don't?
> 
> Or, like lots of things in Spain, does no one have an idea what's going on?




Yes, of course people (residents, Spanish, English etc. etc) have to declare overseas assets and income. As you know, this was by royal decree earlier this year. Yes, the penalties are very stiff.

It is all very well documented. There are good threads on this forum but also many other sites - you can even read the law itself if you wish.


----------



## dmret (Mar 12, 2013)

snikpoh said:


> Yes, of course people (residents, Spanish, English etc. etc) have to declare overseas assets and income. As you know, this was by royal decree earlier this year. Yes, the penalties are very stiff.
> 
> It is all very well documented. There are good threads on this forum but also many other sites - you can even read the law itself if you wish.


What is the situation if you have in excess of the cut of figure, 50,000 euros in a UK based Isa and rent?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> Yes, of course people (residents, Spanish, English etc. etc) have to declare overseas assets and income. As you know, this was by royal decree earlier this year. Yes, the penalties are very stiff.
> 
> It is all very well documented. There are good threads on this forum but also many other sites - you can even read the law itself if you wish.


But the question is not has the law been passed and are there any penalties, but is the law being enforced and are people declaring their assets?
I don't know about that. Do you?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> But the question is not has the law been passed and are there any penalties, but is the law being enforced and are people declaring their assets?
> I don't know about that. Do you?


there have been newspaper reports of people being fined - so assuming they are true, then I guess it's being enforced


as to whether or not everyone is declaring their assets - I somehow doubt they are - I wouldn't want to take the chance though, would you?


----------



## Sirtravelot (Jul 20, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> there have been newspaper reports of people being fined - so assuming they are true, then I guess it's being enforced
> 
> 
> as to whether or not everyone is declaring their assets - I somehow doubt they are - I wouldn't want to take the chance though, would you?


How can they know if you're lying? And how do they prove it? It's so police state-ish.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> there have been newspaper reports of people being fined - so assuming they are true, then I guess it's being enforced
> 
> 
> as to whether or not everyone is declaring their assets - I somehow doubt they are - I wouldn't want to take the chance though, would you?


:cheer2::cheer2:

More to the pont Xabiachica, why should you not ( is that a double negative >). If this is what Spain wants you to do, be there any penalties or not, its what they want you to do. 

I suspect this is going to turn into one of those threads:behindsofa:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Sirtravelot said:


> How can they know if you're lying? And how do they prove it? It's so police state-ish.


they can prove it because believe it or not, different countries do talk to each other

& the same requirements have been in place in lots of other countries for a long time - it's nothing new



cambio said:


> :cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> More to the pont Xabiachica, why should you not ( is that a double negative >). If this is what Spain wants you to do, be there any penalties or not, its what they want you to do.
> 
> I suspect this is going to turn into one of those threads:behindsofa:



I reckon if you chose to live in a country then you should live by the rules of that country

if you don't want to do that, then find a country with rules that you ARE prepared to live by

& I think most people would agree 

:bolt:


----------



## zenkarma (Feb 15, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> ...I wouldn't want to take the chance though, would you?


That depends on whether people consider the risks of getting caught and fined is worth concealing assets. Given the fines are so punitive if you do get caught, many people would face financial ruin. Personally I don't think that kind of risk is worth taking.

If the penalty and fine was say a maximum of €1,000, it would probably be worth taking, however it isn't. It's substantially more.

If you get caught not declaring assets valued over €50,000 you'd face a minimum penalty of €10,000 and a fine of 150% of the back tax owed plus 4% annual interest on it, plus the original tax at 52% -


_Figures from Blevins Franks reported by the Telegraph earlier this month calculated that a Spanish resident with €300,000 (£260,000) in an undeclared overseas account would incur the minimum penalty of €10,000 (£8,640), and see the amount taxed at the top interest rate of 52 per cent.

But they would also be fined 150 per cent of the tax owed and 4 per cent annual interest going back four years, meaning they would owe the Spanish taxman €424,960 (£368,000).

Unpaid tax as a result of undeclared overseas assets worth more than €120,000 (£104,000) could also be considered a criminal offence of tax fraud._​Source: British expats in Spain face huge fines not declaring assets | This is Money

I don't know many people who could withstand that, do you?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> as to whether or not everyone is declaring their assets - I somehow doubt they are - I wouldn't want to take the chance though, would you?


Hypothetical question as, I have said before on several occasions, I have no money in the UK or elsewhere, and my assets in this country are probably worth 1 and a half peeeeeeeeeeeeeee.

If I was going to be affected by this law I really don't know what I'd think. If I'd saved up my money , made my plans, and worse, put my plans into action only to be met by this I might well be peeved.

On the other hand, if I had that kind of money, I'd like to think I'd count myself as pretty lucky, even if I'd worked hard to get it. Plenty of people work hard, really hard, and don't live more than a hand to mouth existence.
That's what I'd like to think, but as it's all hypothetical, we're never going to know!!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Hypothetical question as, I have said before on several occasions, I have no money in the UK or elsewhere, and my assets in this country are probably worth 1 and a half peeeeeeeeeeeeeee.
> 
> If I was going to be affected by this law I really don't know what I'd think. If I'd saved up my money , made my plans, and worse, put my plans into action only to be met by this I might well be peeved.
> 
> ...


same for me - everything I have, which isn't much, is here in Spain

as I posted a few mins ago though, these are the rules in a lot countries & have been for ages, & I believe they are being introduced in the UK too


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> same for me - everything I have, which isn't much, is here in Spain
> 
> as I posted a few mins ago though, these are the rules in a lot countries & have been for ages, & I believe they are being introduced in the UK too


Probably.
PS I sometimes have the feeling that you and Jojo are looking over my shoulder as I'm typing as you reply to posts sooooo quickly!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Probably.
> PS I sometimes have the feeling that you and Jojo are looking over my shoulder as I'm typing as you reply to posts sooooo quickly!!


moderator superpowers


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

Sirtravelot said:


> Has anything new come from this?
> 
> -Do people have to declare all their overseas assets? Their income? Is there an enforced penalty if you don't?
> 
> Or, like lots of things in Spain, does no one have an idea what's going on?


There was a time when no one knew what was going on. However, these days it is becoming much easier for the state to find out anything they need to know. Not declaring assets doesn't keep you below the radar anymore. Information is being passed between countries within the EU. You might not hear anything, but that doesn't mean nothing is happening. Those that ignored the asset declaration did so knowing the penalties. These days, they just need to enter your NIE or your passport number into a computer and everything about you will pop up on the screen.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> moderator superpowers


Of course.
Duhhh
OH always told our daughter that he had "un ojo mágico" and she believed him for years and years...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Of course.
> Duhhh
> OH always told our daughter that he had "un ojo mágico" and she believed him for years and years...


mine believed I had eyes in my ....... - well, shall we just say they were a couple of feet lower than the back of my head??


all the better to see what very little people were up to


----------



## rewdan (Feb 23, 2010)

Anyone know if I 'own' a house in the Uk worth 500k but I have a 460k mortgage on it, would I still have to report it, even though the asset value to me is only 40k?


----------



## zenkarma (Feb 15, 2013)

rewdan said:


> Anyone know if I 'own' a house in the Uk worth 500k but I have a 460k mortgage on it, would I still have to report it, even though the asset value to me is only 40k?


As far as I'm aware - yes. This is the best I've been able to find on this:

When it comes to property, you need to declare the cost and date of acquisition, and the current value as per the wealth tax rules, plus the sale proceeds if you sold it during the year. This way, the tax office will be able to calculate the gain on sale.

If you sold an asset, be it a property, shares etc, during 2012, or closed a bank account, you need to report the value at the date of disposal.​


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

It only works if the assets in one country are in the same name as the person in the other country !


----------



## Sirtravelot (Jul 20, 2011)

gus-lopez said:


> It only works if the assets in one country are in the same name as the person in the other country !


You are clever man. I like you.


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

rewdan said:


> Anyone know if I 'own' a house in the Uk worth 500k but I have a 460k mortgage on it, would I still have to report it, even though the asset value to me is only 40k?


The asset value is what you paid for it irrespective of the mortgage. If you own shares, the value is what you bought them for. You only make a profit or loss when you sell them. The same is with the house, there is a potential for a profit or loss when or if it is sold. For now, it is what you paid for it.


----------



## zenkarma (Feb 15, 2013)

Aron said:


> The asset value is what you paid for it irrespective of the mortgage. If you own shares, the value is what you bought them for. You only make a profit or loss when you sell them. The same is with the house, there is a potential for a profit or loss when or if it is sold. For now, it is what you paid for it.


They ask for 'acquisition value' and 'current value' of property assets. I'm not sure which figure they use as being above or below the €50,000 limit they set for reporting them.

It's perfectly feasible that someone could have bought property 20-30 years ago for less than €50,000 which now of course would be valued at substantially more.

I agree that liabilities on the assets are not taken into consideration.


----------



## rewdan (Feb 23, 2010)

so, I have a home in the Uk that I built myself, the land was free to me. The purchase price was zero (other than the building costs), would I have to declare this if I moved here. 
On selling I realise there will be a huge gain which is why I have to delay my move to Spain as it's zero rated in the Uk, however, if this could be avoided I would move to Spain tomorrow. Anyone see a way around the Hacienda grabbing me?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

rewdan said:


> so, I have a home in the Uk that I built myself, the land was free to me. The purchase price was zero (other than the building costs), would I have to declare this if I moved here.
> On selling I realise there will be a huge gain which is why I have to delay my move to Spain as it's zero rated in the Uk, however, if this could be avoided I would move to Spain tomorrow. Anyone see a way around the Hacienda grabbing me?



You will have to declare it if it cost more than 50k (euros) to build.

When you come to make a declaration next year, it is unclear if they will then want acquisition price or current value (or sale value of course).

I can't see how you can avoid CGT in Spain without getting the timing spot on.


@zenkarma - I don't think they asked for current value of properties as this is an impossible value to obtain until something sells. There were lots of addendum to the rules and I seem to recall that they only wanted purchase price.


----------



## zenkarma (Feb 15, 2013)

snikpoh said:


> @zenkarma - I don't think they asked for current value of properties as this is an impossible value to obtain until something sells. There were lots of addendum to the rules and I seem to recall that they only wanted purchase price.


I've just done a bit more digging on this and it appears you are quite correct. They want the acquisition value of the property and disregard any mortgage that might be on it.

So for rewdans question, as you rightly say, he/she would only need to report it if the building costs came to more than €50,000.


----------



## rewdan (Feb 23, 2010)

posted twice, sorry


----------



## zenkarma (Feb 15, 2013)

rewdan said:


> On selling I realise there will be a huge gain which is why I have to delay my move to Spain as it's zero rated in the Uk, however, if this could be avoided I would move to Spain tomorrow. Anyone see a way around the Hacienda grabbing me?


You do not want to get caught for Spanish CGT!

There is an easy way round it as Snikpoh rightly points out but you must get the timing right. And just like the old carpenters adage—measure twice, cut once, quadruple check and make sure you have all the facts correct before you do anything.

You would have to simply (I say simply, it may be far from simple to time correctly) sell the property in one tax year and then move to Spain in the next tax year. You will not be liable for Spanish taxes for the previous tax year. The Spanish tax year runs as a calender year—1st January to 31st December.

So you'd need to sell the property by the end of December, then move to Spain and become a tax resident for the following year starting 1 January.

You may just have to rent somewhere in the UK for a couple of months before you go to ensure the timing is correct. Whatever you do, don't sell it and move to Spain in the same tax year!

The usual caveats apply—please ensure you take expert advice from a professional solicitor/accountant who know and understand the Spanish tax laws and particularly capital gains tax.


----------



## rewdan (Feb 23, 2010)

Yes it did cost more than 50k to build. I am now looking at Beckhams Law, if I can land a very poorly paid contracted job and pay the 24% tax on my paltry wage I may have a chance to avoid tax on my world wide income.
If it's good enough for Beckham then why not!


----------



## zenkarma (Feb 15, 2013)

rewdan said:


> which unfortunately , they were more than 50k.


Which just means you'd have to report is as an asset. I'm assuming this isn't the same house as the one you're selling? Because if you've sold it, you wouldn't have to report it!


----------



## rewdan (Feb 23, 2010)

I haven't sold it yet, it goes on the market when I get back to the Uk next week, just on holiday at the moment in my villa which I hope will become my new permanent home.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Suggestions:

When you want to sell it , just make sure that you stay out of Spain for more than 183 days in the year that you sell. Then you do not have to declare the following year. 

Register a a resident. When you want to sell de-register; sell ; re-register.

Register as a resident. De-register at sometime & stay de-registered. There appears to be a loophole in that you are required to register, but it does not say that if you de-register that you are required to re-register as you have complied with the initial requirement of registering.

Don't bother registering, pay the 300€ fine if caught . End of story.You cannot be thrown out or forced to register.


----------



## rewdan (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks, lots to think about. The problem I have is two young children that would be in school here. That creates a 'center of vital interest' for me and also adds to the continuity of my stay.
Not easy huh!


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

gus-lopez said:


> Suggestions:
> 
> When you want to sell it , just make sure that you stay out of Spain for more than 183 days in the year that you sell. Then you do not have to declare the following year.
> 
> ...


Surely if you deregister but stay in Spain, it is fraudulent, as if you are physically present in Spain for more than 183 days you are liable for tax whether you register or not;You cant mess about with the reuirement to suit yourself. The onus on you would be to prove to the Hacienda that you were out of Spain for more than 183 days, which would involve deceit.


----------



## zenkarma (Feb 15, 2013)

extranjero said:


> The onus on you would be to prove to the Hacienda that you were out of Spain for more than 183 days...


Well deceit isn't the issue. If I felt I could pull one over the Hacienda and get away with it I would every time.

However, what you say is quite correct.

Ignorance of the rules/law call it what you like is no defence. As it stands if you are resident in Spain for more than 183 cumulative days per calendar year you are _de facto_ a tax resident. Whether you like it or not and whether you understand it or not.

As you rightly say, it is up to the individual to _prove_ to them that you were not resident in Spain for more than 183 days not the other way round.

Good luck trying to reason/explain to the Hacienda and/or Spanish authorities/legal system they've made a mistake or you didn't understand the rules. They want their tax money and if they can't get it in cash they'll embargo/confiscate your property/assets.


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

snikpoh said:


> You will have to declare it if it cost more than 50k (euros) to build.
> 
> When you come to make a declaration next year, it is unclear if they will then want acquisition price or current value (or sale value of course).
> 
> ...


If it is the same as shares, they wanted the acquisition price and the price on the 31st December. Many people in the UK had free shares with certain flotations, but that had to be declared also, all providing your shares bonds etc were over 50k.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

extranjero said:


> Surely if you deregister but stay in Spain, it is fraudulent, as if you are physically present in Spain for more than 183 days you are liable for tax whether you register or not;You cant mess about with the reuirement to suit yourself. The onus on you would be to prove to the Hacienda that you were out of Spain for more than 183 days, which would involve deceit.


No it isn't 'fraudulent' Nor is not registering.An EU citizen is a resident from the moment he decides he wants to be. A country cannot confer resident status, the citizen chooses it. A country can require you to register your prescence , as Spain does, on pain of a fine. ( 300€ here) Once paid that is the end. They cannot continually fine you.

Yes, if you are physically here for 183 days you are required to file a tax declaration, I fully agree.
I merely point out the loopholes in legislation that shouldn't be there if they had been drawn up correctly.

With the EU legislation /national laws as they stand ,no EU country has any idea where anybody is at any one time without large amounts of investigation.

Additionally they can only embargo property if you have any . Bank accounts also have strict rules on how they can be embargoed. The Hacienda works on the principle that the vast majority don't even know that there are strict laws & just embargoes & gets away with it in most cases.
I.e. Accounts of unemployed, people with no income cannot have anything taken. People with income below a certain amount, you can only take a % up to a certain amount , then a slightly greater % above this. The list is endless.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

You don't need to be registered to be tax resident. 

Tax residency is covered by the local laws . Only if there is a conflict do the treaty tie breakers come into play.

If you really wanted to stop being tax resident you need to establish a new home. 

Worse registering/canceling etc could be seen as a scheme of some sort and lead to harsher fines.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

NickZ said:


> You don't need to be registered to be tax resident.
> 
> Tax residency is covered by the local laws . Only if there is a conflict do the treaty tie breakers come into play.
> 
> ...





NickZ said:


> You don't need to be registered to be tax resident.
> 
> Yes I know.
> 
> ...


My wife & I are tax resident.
My wife has been out of the country for more than 183 days this year. She is not required to declare next year.- Hacienda.


----------



## rewdan (Feb 23, 2010)

This is the problem I have, both myself and Ms rewdan could maintain a 183 day presence in the Uk with a home there but if our kids are in school in Spain then we can be deemed to have a centre of vital interest here and therefore Spain could claim we are tax resident, even though we are still tax resident in the Uk, we would be tax resident in both and would then be liable for CGT on worldly income. After the Uk had taken their bit, Spain would want the balance!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

rewdan said:


> This is the problem I have, both myself and Ms rewdan could maintain a 183 day presence in the Uk with a home there but if our kids are in school in Spain then we can be deemed to have a centre of vital interest here and therefore Spain could claim we are tax resident, even though we are still tax resident in the Uk, we would be tax resident in both and would then be liable for CGT on worldly income. After the Uk had taken their bit, Spain would want the balance!


That is correct.

Just as an aside. I have a friend who has been resident here for over 10 years.Both he & his wife have properties here & in the UK.They declare & pay tax in the UK . On 3 occasions he has been to the local Hacienda to attempt to declare/fill-in 720. On all occasions he has been told as he pays & declares in the Uk he does not need to do so here. On the 3rd occasion The main Hacienda department confirmed the local office interpretation.
I also have an acquaintance that I have assisted. He is exactly as above. Both have it in writing. 
It as all a shambles.


----------



## rewdan (Feb 23, 2010)

Maybe there is an angle there, maybe I should get a local accountancy firm to approach my hacienda office and ask them when or if I would be required to make a tax return, based upon my children going to school in Spain but my tax returns/income/and home still uk based, and potentially (it would be a hassle) staying in the Uk for 183 days.
Do you think confirmation in writing from the Hacienda is enough?


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

rewdan said:


> Maybe there is an angle there, maybe I should get a local accountancy firm to approach my hacienda office and ask them when or if I would be required to make a tax return, based upon my children going to school in Spain but my tax returns/income/and home still uk based, and potentially (it would be a hassle) staying in the Uk for 183 days.
> Do you think confirmation in writing from the Hacienda is enough?


If it isn't then there is definitely no hope !


----------



## rewdan (Feb 23, 2010)

But does anyone really trust a letter from the tax man to be accurate??

In my experience it seldom is.


----------



## Sirtravelot (Jul 20, 2011)

Aron said:


> There was a time when no one knew what was going on. However, these days it is becoming much easier for the state to find out anything they need to know. Not declaring assets doesn't keep you below the radar anymore. Information is being passed between countries within the EU. You might not hear anything, but that doesn't mean nothing is happening. Those that ignored the asset declaration did so knowing the penalties. These days, they just need to enter your NIE or your passport number into a computer and everything about you will pop up on the screen.


Keep your money under your mattress folks. It's the best thing one can do.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

rewdan said:


> Maybe there is an angle there, maybe I should get a local accountancy firm to approach my hacienda office and ask them when or if I would be required to make a tax return, based upon my children going to school in Spain but my tax returns/income/and home still uk based, and potentially (it would be a hassle) staying in the Uk for 183 days.
> Do you think confirmation in writing from the Hacienda is enough?



Be careful, if your children are going to school in Spain and, presumably, your wife lives here with them, then you could still be considered tax resident even though you don't meet the 183 day rule.


There is a clause in the law which states that if your financial OR economic centre is in Spain, then you are tax resident!


----------



## rewdan (Feb 23, 2010)

This is why I am thinking of asking the hacienda upfront and before I make the move, I would tell them

My children will be in school in Spain
Both my wife or myself will spend more than 183 days in the Uk.
We would both maintain a home in the Uk.
We would both work only in the Uk and make a tax return there.
All our income would be based in the Uk.

If by some luck the Hacienda confirmed in writing that we didn't need to file a tax return in Spain for such a year, would that be set in stone based on the above?


----------



## zenkarma (Feb 15, 2013)

rewdan said:


> My children will be in school in Spain
> Both my wife or myself will spend more than 183 days in the Uk.


Erm, how does this work then? Who looks after your kids in Spain whilst you and your wife are in the UK or are you planning on working a kind of relay with one of you in the UK and one in Spain but neither staying there long enough to become a tax resident?

If so, I'd say two things to that: 1/ you're on very dodgy ground, 2/ do you really want to splinter your life like this just to try and dodge the Spanish Hacienda?



rewdan said:


> If by some luck the Hacienda confirmed in writing that we didn't need to file a tax return in Spain for such a year, would that be set in stone based on the above?


You're asking a question here no-one knows the answer to.

If I was the Spanish Hacienda I'd argue that as you own a property in Spain and your children are being educated in Spain that you are making Spain your primary home and that despite neither parent being resident in Spain for 183 days or more you would still be liable as Spanish fiscal tax residents.

Sorry, but that would be my opinion.

My advice would be to ask a Spanish tax attorney/lawyer the same question.


----------



## rewdan (Feb 23, 2010)

zenkarma said:


> are you planning on working a kind of relay with one of you in the UK and one in Spain but neither staying there long enough to become a tax resident?
> 
> yep, that plus school holidays spent in the Uk. Also this is only needed for one year whilst we unload our Uk home
> 
> ...


I feel that I could ask 10 Spanish attorney/lawers the question and get 10 differing answers.

As Gus-lopez posted above, it is down to local interpretation and also a shambles, so the only way I could get any answer is potentially from the Hacienda itself, but would this be concrete?
I am considering this action before making the move so I am not opening a can of worms, just deciding on the best way forward.


----------



## zenkarma (Feb 15, 2013)

rewdan said:


> I feel that I could ask 10 Spanish attorney/lawers the question and get 10 differing answers.


Yes, sadly you're probably right here. Likewise the Hacienda, their left hand doesn't seem to know what their right is doing.

Now that you've mentioned you'd only be doing this whilst you sell the UK property it puts a slightly different slant on it.

In my opinion (and it is only my opinion, I'm not saying it's the right one) you're far better off simply ensuring that the UK property is sold in a different tax year to the one in which you're going to become a Spanish fiscal tax resident. That's the only sure fire way of avoiding any possible capital gains tax liability. You just have to time it right and/or stay in UK rented accommodation for a little while.

There's no way I'd give the Hacienda even a sniff of Capital Gains on my UK property—the amounts involved are simply too high.


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

zenkarma said:


> Yes, sadly you're probably right here. Likewise the Hacienda, their left hand doesn't seem to know what their right is doing.
> 
> Now that you've mentioned you'd only be doing this whilst you sell the UK property it puts a slightly different slant on it.
> 
> ...


Have to say I agree with Zenkarma. This is from a Hacienda publication 


Unless there is evidence to the contrary, an individual shall be deemed to be a resident of Spain if, in accordance with the aforementioned criteria, his or her legally non-separated spouse and dependent minor children have their principal residence in Spain.

You really don't want to end up debating the word "and" with Hacienda to determine your liability for CGT. They'd just get you on the personal ties test. I wouldn't put my head above the parapet on this.


----------



## rewdan (Feb 23, 2010)

I think so too, it's the kids at school bit that is the Achilles heal in it.

What about going for the Beckham Law, my only concern on that is the Hacienda can refuse an application to apply it but I guess if I get a contracted job offer and apply and get agreement to be taxed 24% in Spain on Spanish earnings (as does the missus) before starting the job, then again I could swerve the worldwide earnings bit.


----------



## zenkarma (Feb 15, 2013)

rewdan said:


> What about going for the Beckham Law, my only concern on that is the Hacienda can refuse an application to apply it but I guess if I get a contracted job offer and apply and get agreement to be taxed 24% in Spain on Spanish earnings (as does the missus) before starting the job, then again I could swerve the worldwide earnings bit.


Have a read through and see if you would qualify for it -

Beckham's Law survives


----------



## rewdan (Feb 23, 2010)

We certainly can qualify, the bigger question in my head is that the Hacienda don't have to accept it, you can be refused, then be classed as tax resident. I can't find anywhere the reasons for them refusing, only that they can.
I guess it will boil down to when I sell the house, if it happens before 2014 then no probs and we move in Jan 14, however if it sells in Jan 14 then maybe I will look at securing a poorly paid contracted job in Spain, and getting confirmation that I can be taxed by Beckham before making the move, otherwise I cant move until 2015 which is Spains loss as I would be importing and Ms. rewdan would enjoy spending reasonable dosh here!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

rewdan said:


> We certainly can qualify, the bigger question in my head is that the Hacienda don't have to accept it, you can be refused, then be classed as tax resident. I can't find anywhere the reasons for them refusing, only that they can.
> I guess it will boil down to when I sell the house, if it happens before 2014 then no probs and we move in Jan 14, however if it sells in Jan 14 then maybe I will look at *securing a poorly paid contracted job in Spain*, and getting confirmation that I can be taxed by Beckham before making the move, otherwise I cant move until 2015 which is Spains loss as I would be importing and Ms. rewdan would enjoy spending reasonable dosh here!


good luck with that bit.....

6 million would be happy to get ANY job - because they need to feed their families

not just to be able to avoid paying tax


----------



## rewdan (Feb 23, 2010)

poorly paid positions can sometimes become available to investors


----------

